# Brake light! Help



## DizzyVin (Jul 19, 2006)

Does anyone know how to replace the brake light located under the back winshield, the small one in the center of the vehicle?


----------



## DizzyVin (Jul 19, 2006)

DizzyVin said:


> Does anyone know how to replace the brake light located under the back winshield, the small one in the center of the vehicle?



:loser: All set it comes off by simply pulling on it.


----------



## DizzyVin (Jul 19, 2006)

Also there's a bulletin out to keep the trunk from rattling with the bass! iv'e got if anyone needs it...


----------



## TAZTECH (Sep 30, 2006)

the plastic cover should "pop" off and then you can unplug it or pull the bulb


----------

